# New Watch... This Time It's A Hunter



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello again folks, I'm trying desperatly hard to keep the pockertwatch bit to get posts and comments as it seems to be like a ghost town. Here is my latest watch i bought on tuedsay. Its a 20yr Gold Fill case with a Waltham mov't. Is there a way of dating these movements as the serial number look up tells me its 1899 and I thought loking at the case it would have been from the 20s?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello Thomas,

Your watch is a Model 1899. When Waltham introduced a new model they often called it by the year it was introduced, hence 1899. This model ran to 1907 when it was replaced by the Model 1908. Going by the serial number on your watch 11128210 it would have been produced in circa1902. There were various grades within each model, and yours is a Grade 620. There were 87 runs of the 15 jewel hunter 620 Grade producing a total of 170,900 watches. Yours was part of the 34th run from serial numbers 11126501 to 11129000 a run of 2500.

Bearing in mind that pocket watch cases could take quite a lot of abuse over the years many movements were recased as time elapsed, so it's not unusual to see movements in what appears to be later cases. There doesn't seem to be much information regarding the dating of cases(unless they have a set of hall marks) so it is a matter of going by the style of cases used at different periods.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

no they normally write the date of sale on so they know when the 20yr guarentee runs out but i cannot find it. Am going to be selling this one soon anyway but its a nice thing


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch............ I have seen some with the serial numbers in the case matching the movement serial number

Waltham in particular do some very fine movements along with most American movements. Yours has a solid gold centre wheel, these helps reduce rolling friction and improve timekeeping, they can go up in scale to all the wheels being made of gold, diamond endstones and the creme de la creme is having a jewelled mainspring barrel or a motor barrel as they like to call them, this is where the mainspring barrel is jewelled for the centre barrel arbour, this aslo reduces friction and allows more of the power to the mainspring, they certainly know how to build a watch!!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice watch............ I have seen some with the serial numbers in the case matching the movement serial number
> 
> Waltham in particular do some very fine movements along with most American movements. Yours has a solid gold centre wheel, these helps reduce rolling friction and improve timekeeping, they can go up in scale to all the wheels being made of gold, diamond endstones and the creme de la creme is having a jewelled mainspring barrel or a motor barrel as they like to call them, this is where the mainspring barrel is jewelled for the centre barrel arbour, this aslo reduces friction and allows more of the power to the mainspring, they certainly know how to build a watch!!


so maybe i need to increase my Â£30 asking pirce then?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is my Waltham full hunter in a Dennison 25 year GF case. The serial no. on the movement dates it to 1908. This is a 15 jewel movement...the centre wheel (although solid gold) is not jeweled (if it were, it would be a 17 jewel, and what is called a fully jewelled movement), and it does have Waltham's micrometer star wheel adjuster,as does your's, so is a relatively good movement. This watch is worth approx. Â£200...so don't you dare sell yours for Â£30..........










c


















Edit, looking again, your movement looks identical to mine.....so once again, I say, Â£30 is a ludicrously low price to be offering your watch for ....at that price , I would snatch your arm off, and sell it next week for an enormous profit!

BTW...you serial No. of 11,128,210 actually dates your movement to early 1902.....


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought mine scandaloulousy cheap and the movement needs a bit of attention + glass. if you want it for Â£30 pm me


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ah well its on the ebay now. Might make a few quid from it


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmm interesting............ ideally though i know we all swop watches and buy and sell a little bit, but i collect a few pocket watches and what i try to do is gradually get the better quality ones and sell on the lesser ones so over time you gradually increase your collection and also increase the quality as well.

So you would generally sell on the lower jewel models and the ones with the dials chipped / cracked and be on the look out and keep the better quality ones,

Rodger the Dodger's watch is a case in point as the hands and dial are all minty and original and the movement very clean, definatly a keeper!!

What i try and do at watch fairs ( although not been to one in 3 years sadly ) is there will always be a couple of pocket watches, for say Â£50 that will be mint fresh as the day they were new, even though 100 years old.......... these are the ones to collect as condition will always be a winner at the end of the day :yes:


----------

